# Paph. Lebaudyanum var album



## GaryB (Nov 22, 2009)

This is a first bloom flower. Given that I continue to grow it well over the next several years, what can I expect in improvements in form and size?

Current measurements with average awarded measurements from OrchidWiz in parentheses are:

NS 15.0 (13.0)
NSV 13.1 (15.0)
DSW 3.5 (3.9)
DSL 5.5 (5.5)
PW 1.0 (1.0)
PL 10.0 (12.0)

Comments on form and color are also welcome.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2009)

Really, really nice. When did you get it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll take it!


----------



## GaryB (Nov 22, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Really, really nice. When did you get it?



This is a close-up of one of the plants I posted in the photo forum. It came out of a tray in May '07, so 4-5 years out of flask.


----------



## Candace (Nov 22, 2009)

Shouldn't it be semi-alba??


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 22, 2009)

Gorgeous, but it is not a true alba. Interesting...I have 2 Lebaudyanum albums, and 1 is spiking now....even in low bud, its obvious that it is not really album. I'm curious to see how the other one blooms...I got them together (on Ebay) and it looks like it should spike soon...Take care, Eric


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 22, 2009)

Interesting!

Ramon


----------



## GaryB (Nov 23, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Gorgeous, but it is not a true alba. Interesting...I have 2 Lebaudyanum albums, and 1 is spiking now....even in low bud, its obvious that it is not really album. I'm curious to see how the other one blooms...I got them together (on Ebay) and it looks like it should spike soon...Take care, Eric




You're correct, not a true album (my understanding is the Paphiopedilum is a masculine genus, so album would be the correct designation, not alba). 

Correct me if I am wrong, but alba/album should only be used for flowers that are completely white, with no other color. However, I have a color designation document that was created Steve Topletz (who I think used to be active on the forum) from a discussion with Dr. Guido Braem. One of Dr. Braem's responses referenced the var. album designation:

_Q: How is the color white treated in regards to virens, luteum, flavum, and aureum?

A: That depends in what context it has been described. I can name a white flower "aureum" or "luteum" in an official description. Again, it would be pretty stupid. The name of a taxon is given by whoever describes that taxon and there is no rule anywhere saying that the name must be logical. There are plenty examples for this. Paph. haynaldianum var. album is the valid name for a flower that is nearly completely green._


So, there are a set of rules. However if I choice not to follow the rules and my official description is accepted, then it is valid. For example, if I discover a blue paph and described it as paph album, then the designation would be valid, although very stupid.

If I could get rid of the spotting, my green and white flower would be alboviridum - white and green only - or virens, which is a white and green flower that may also include yellow. And it should be f. alboviridum, not var. alboviridum


----------

